# What do you do with YOUR time off?



## feeneypens (Feb 19, 2012)

Thought it would be fun to post a photo of a fun activity you do from your time when you're NOT making pens!

For me, archery and Tango performances and lessons...(the girl in the picture is my wife)


----------



## navycop (Feb 19, 2012)

My time off.


----------



## rej19 (Feb 19, 2012)

This what I like to do but sure don't get much time to do it!


----------



## bubbatww (Feb 19, 2012)

My back yard, so Im here most days


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 19, 2012)

fish at home and missions abroad.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 19, 2012)

What is this time off you speak of?


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't make them as often as I used to, (small children + sharp xacto knives + pointy tweezers = unhappy wife) but I like to make paper models.  These are some of my best.  Both are about 7" tall.  If I remember correctly, Link is 175 individually cut, folded and glued pieces, and Spiderman was around 90 pieces.


----------



## Timebandit (Feb 19, 2012)

bensoelberg said:


> I don't make them as often as I used to, (small children + sharp xacto knives + pointy tweezers = unhappy wife) but I like to make paper models.  These are some of my best.  Both are about 7" tall.  If I remember correctly, Link is 175 individually cut, folded and glued pieces, and Spiderman was around 90 pieces.



WOW!!! This is amazing!!! Never seen anything like it!!!!:wink:


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 19, 2012)

My therapy is time on my motorcycle. Not much riding in the winter, even in GA. Forty degrees is cold on a bike. Spring, summer and fall I ride as often as possible and usually do a two week trip each summer.

Most of my free time otherwise is spent spreading the word about Advocare.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 19, 2012)

bensoelberg said:


> I don't make them as often as I used to, (small children + sharp xacto knives + pointy tweezers = unhappy wife) but I like to make paper models.  These are some of my best.  Both are about 7" tall.  If I remember correctly, Link is 175 individually cut, folded and glued pieces, and Spiderman was around 90 pieces.



Wickly cool!!


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 19, 2012)

Displaced Canadian said:
			
		

> What is this time off you speak of?



I realized I meant time away from the lathe for fun activities...
LOVE the profile picture by the way!


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 19, 2012)

*How I spend my summer vacation*

This is what I do for fun:


----------



## socdad (Feb 19, 2012)

1)My wife and I travel to watch our youngest daughters soccer team (Campbell University) Mid August through early November, at least for one more year ... 
2)I spend as much time as I can the rest of the year with my foot on the trolling motor of my Javelin boat; musky / walleye fishing (I also making musky baits but that would be using the lathe a little bit).


----------



## triw51 (Feb 19, 2012)

*What I like to do*

I like to blacksmith make damascus knives and other objects of "art", Also love to do dutchoven cooking (won AZ state champion ship a few years), real BBQ (not just grilling), and my new hobby is pen turning. Of course to support my hobbies I work full time so that is what I do when I am not busy with my intrests. 
A few of the knives I made the first is motorcycle chain damascus the 2nd is made from a used bearing race from the airplanes my daughter worked on in the Navy.  The bread and apricott tart were baked in dutchovens over charcoal and the other is a group of crosses on burl wood.


----------



## eupher58 (Feb 19, 2012)

Down time?  No such thing.  Gotta build, gotta play.


----------



## rej19 (Feb 19, 2012)

William, when you add a reply scroll down past the message box and there will be additional options.  There is a "Attach Files" button. You can browse your photos on your computer and attach the photo you want attached to your reply.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 19, 2012)

*free time*

I like to work in the yard and golf, so I am basically a winter penturner, though I will make pens to fill orders year round.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow! I LOVE some these hobbies!


----------



## GrantH (Feb 20, 2012)

I spend money on this...






Started as a bone stock/non-running 85 Toyota Pickup. Now it's nothing Toyota other than the body, and drivetrain. Full customer frame, air ride suspension, interior from multiple cars...ton of money, but a lot of fun.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Feb 20, 2012)

That's me in the red.  This was at a ranch sort last fall.  There were ten cows in a pen and our job was to sort them into a second pen in order.  Had a great time.

There were three groups of cows that we rotated through during that day.  Two groups had ten cows and one group had nine cows.  We did have hamburgers for lunch so I am wondering if there is a coloration there.


----------



## eldee (Feb 20, 2012)

At least one of the things that I should be doing.....


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 20, 2012)

I8th century re-enactor, & I build period Muzzle loaders. This was shot at a 4th of July event a couple of years ago. (It is a demonstration blank)


----------



## Parson (Feb 20, 2012)

I do THIS!


----------



## Shock me (Feb 20, 2012)

Blow glass


----------



## lorbay (Feb 20, 2012)

feeneypens said:


> Thought it would be fun to post a photo of a fun activity you do from your time when you're NOT making pens!
> 
> For me, archery and Tango performances and lessons...(the girl in the picture is my wife)


Oouch.

Lin.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Kayak, flatwater


----------



## pensmyth (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a retired firefighter so I restore antique fire trucks for fun. I'm currently working on a 1941 Ford Central pumper. I've restored a 1925 Ford Model TT a 1938 Ford Seagrave, 1946 Ford Seagrave and a 1947 Ford Howe.I also have a 1900 Obenchain Boyer hand drawn chemical engine to work on when I'm done with the 41!


----------



## GrantH (Feb 20, 2012)

Shock me said:


> Blow glass




So many things I love about this art form. I've always wanted to learn. I'll do so when I live in an area where it is acessible.


----------



## treeturner1962 (Feb 20, 2012)

I like to drive my old british sportscars around new england, exploring backroads and highways with my girlfriend.


----------



## Rick P (Feb 20, 2012)

When I am not turing I am outside having fun with my family. In the winter we hunt, trap, fish, take northern lights photos and run sleds. Rebuilding hill climbers is my winter passion!


----------



## Rick P (Feb 20, 2012)

Summer we hunt more, fish more, camp and I love to cook year round. I am also a bowyer, bowhunting fanatic and I collect vintage bows.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 20, 2012)

My warm weather toy box:


----------



## 76winger (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait a minute - Pen making *IS* my time off!


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 20, 2012)

Exactly!!! I do this on my day off.


----------



## navycop (Feb 20, 2012)

pensmyth said:


> I'm a retired firefighter so I restore antique fire trucks for fun. I'm currently working on a 1941 Ford Central pumper. I've restored a 1925 Ford Model TT a 1938 Ford Seagrave, 1946 Ford Seagrave and a 1947 Ford Howe.I also have a 1900 Obenchain Boyer hand drawn chemical engine to work on when I'm done with the 41!



Blazes!! Do you put them in museums when your done?


----------



## pensmyth (Feb 20, 2012)

Blazes!! Do you put them in museums when your done?[/QUOTE]

Some I've sold to other collectors the rest I drive and take them to shows and cruise ins. We have a yearly "Muster" in June at the State Fire Academy in Reynoldsburg and collectors from all over bring their fire trucks out for a day pumping and fun.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Feb 20, 2012)

I kayak fish - biggest was a 34" redfish
Edit: We kayak fish, better half and I do most hobbies together


----------



## propencity (Feb 20, 2012)

On the rare occasion I have time off, I like blowing bubbles.


----------



## wizard (Feb 20, 2012)

76winger said:


> Wait a minute - Pen making *IS* my time off!



Ditto.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 20, 2012)

propencity said:


> On the rare occasion I have time off, I like blowing bubbles.



Nice! It's been YEARS since I've gone Scuba diving, and only once did I ever run into anything like that! 
Mine was a hammerhead in the Bahamas back in 83, on our honeymoon.


----------



## wizard (Feb 20, 2012)

propencity said:


> On the rare occasion I have time off, I like blowing bubbles.



And you were thinking...how can I wrap that sucker around a pen tube and cast him....weren't ya!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## propencity (Feb 20, 2012)

Mmmm...  maybe, just maybe, on my next... naah, these guys were the nice ones at Stuart Cove... they do cartwheels on request.:biggrin:



wizard said:


> propencity said:
> 
> 
> > On the rare occasion I have time off, I like blowing bubbles.
> ...


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 21, 2012)

lorbay said:
			
		

> Oouch.
> 
> Lin.



Heehee! I give lessons too by the way!...and yes, my wife will be there too, no need to drool...

Have fun with the new photo!


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 21, 2012)

propencity said:
			
		

> On the rare occasion I have time off, I like blowing bubbles.



Wow! I've never done that before! I've gone surfing before, but not scuba diving...


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 21, 2012)

Rick P said:
			
		

> Summer we hunt more, fish more, camp and I love to cook year round. I am also a bowyer, bowhunting fanatic and I collect vintage bows.



Cool! I too go bow shooting! I'd love to try out hunting sometime...


----------



## Rick P (Feb 21, 2012)

Powerstroke7.3: One of the guides I used to work with and I got a 79 pound halibut out of a double kayak once.......towed us around for 20 minutes before we were able to get him close enough for a harpon line.

Feeneypens: Have you shot 3d yet? Some places call it hunters league......any way that would give you a good idea what the kill zones are for critters in your neck of the woods. From there most states require a hunters safety course, some IBEP certification. Then a bunch of time in the feild. It's best if you learn from someone whose morals you trust, ask around at your local archery club. I'd be happy tom help with any questions you might have, just send me a note.


----------



## raar25 (Feb 21, 2012)

Pen making is what I do with my time off.  But if I must say something else it making bowls!


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 21, 2012)

navycop said:


> My time off.


 
You spend your time opening small flat rate boxes from USPS in your garage?


----------



## Turned Around (Feb 21, 2012)

i'm jealous. you guys have some cool hobbies. i just ride this when it's nice out....






or getting new tattoos, or GIVING tattoos.


----------



## jd99 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok I want to know what this secret to getting time off, last time I saw Time off I was...... well never mind :biggrin:

So how do ya all get all this free time?


----------



## Haynie (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't have any p[ics from what I like to do.  Highest on the list

Using my really old large format cameras in non digital processes.  Here is one of my shots.


A year and a half after major shoulder surgery I should be able to start fly fishing again.  My favorite place to fish is right below Glen Canyon Dam. I drive an hour, then boat 15 miles, to fish less than 5 miles from my house.:biggrin:


----------



## Turned Around (Feb 21, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Ok I want to know what this secret to getting time off, last time I saw Time off I was...... well never mind :biggrin:
> 
> So how do ya all get all this free time?


 

Insomnia helps.


----------



## JimBlack (Feb 21, 2012)

Please explain "time off" and how do you get this time off?  

(I have too many professions - work is waiting for me 24 hours per day)


----------



## Rick P (Feb 21, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Ok I want to know what this secret to getting time off, last time I saw Time off I was...... well never mind :biggrin:
> 
> So how do ya all get all this free time?


 
I married a woman who lets me chase my dreams as long as they dont get in the way of raising our son.......I'm a stay at home dad.


----------



## Knucklefish (Feb 21, 2012)

Trout fishing on the White River in northern AR. Go 4 times a year.


----------

